# Socom 4



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been trying to download the updates for I don't even know how long. I had played it a few months ago and decided to play it again and I am stuck on this damn update shit. 

Won't even do anything and when it does the damn thing stops and I have to reset the game. AHHHHHH


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmm, I was just thinking. Does anyone use the move sharpshooter? 

What do you think of it?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 13, 2013)

I finally got the updates to download.

If anyone has this game and runs into this issue, do this....

Disable internet > uninstall game data > run game > turn internet connection back on > wait............


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 24, 2013)

lol i bought and played that game for about 1 month then traded it in and went immediately back to playing SOCOM: Confrontation.

IDK wtf that shit was. 

the campaign seemed all right i guess but idk not the same. felt so cartoony/unrealistic compared the others..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 24, 2013)

Yea, I got it to work and wondered why I liked it to begin with. Controls are not the same as other socoms and I end up ordering my team to run places by accident. I started playing sniper ghost warrior instead


----------

